

Ask HN: how to start a hardware-based start up? - zxcvvcxz

Hello,<p>It seems like there's a much lower barrier-to-entry when it comes to creating a web-based or other high-level software-based start up.<p>So what about a hardware start up? I have some experience with circuits, processors, and microcontrollers/embedded systems, but I'm not sure where to start when it comes to ideas. I don't think it's possible for any one individual right now to jump into the handheld devices market, though I've always thought making smaller more affordable computing devices would be great.
======
no-go-mojo
Yea, I think a lot can be done and said in lower end devices. I foresee "smart
clothing" soon.

~~~
zxcvvcxz
interesting, what could smart clothing do? GPS location? Detect dirtiness and
tell you when it needs a wash somehow?

~~~
FrojoS
Increase breathability when hot, heat up when cold.

------
wavephorm
Robotics. Go get a 3d printer and an arduino kit and start building robots
that do things.

